

VP8 Codec SDK "Bali" Released - robin_reala
http://blog.webmproject.org/2011/03/vp8-codec-sdk-bali-released.html

======
ZeroGravitas
The mailing list post is slightly more in-depth about what's changed:

[https://groups.google.com/a/webmproject.org/group/apps-
devel...](https://groups.google.com/a/webmproject.org/group/apps-
devel/browse_thread/thread/059f95a8567f1693#)

------
ItsBilly
I'd bet every bullet point is covered by at least 3 ridiculous patents.

~~~
cdibona
Related: Regardless of their quality, which I'm obviously not going to
speculate on, since you seem to care about patents, please read the patent
grant that we wrote for webm.

<http://www.webmproject.org/license/additional/>

~~~
kierank
You mean the patent grant for _libvpx_

